# A Dog's 10 requests



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

Someone sent me this in an email and thought I would share it with you all. It touched my heart.

1. My life is likely to last 10-15 years. Any lengthy separation from you is likely to be painful for me.

2. Give me time to understand what you want of me and I will give it ten-fold

3. Place your trust in me. It is crucial for my well-being. 

4. Don't be angry with me for long and don't lock me away as punishment. You have your work, friends & entertainment. I have only you.

5. Talk to me. Even if I don't understand your words, I do understand your voice when you are speaking to me.

6. Be aware that how you treat me, good or bad, I will never forget. The treatment you give me will shape my view of yourself and all other humans.

7. Before you hit or strike me, remember that I could hurt you, and yet, I choose not to bite you.

8. Before you scold me for being lazy or uncooperative, ask yourself if something might be bothering me. Perhaps I'm not getting the right food, I have been in the sun too long, or my heart might be getting old or weak.

9. Please take care of me when I grow old. You too, will grow old.

10. On the ultimate, most difficult journey, go with me please. Don't say you can't bear to watch and make me face this alone. Everything is easier for me if you are there, because I love you so.


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

Awwwwww! this is just so touching but so true. Dogs are just angels. i love this.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

mybudboy said:


> Someone sent me this in an email and thought I would share it with you all. It touched my heart.
> 
> 1. My life is likely to last 10-15 years. Any lengthy separation from you is likely to be painful for me.
> 
> ...


 
So beautiful...thanks for sharing :wub:


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you for sharing ..... beautiful words.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

I love this ...It touches my heart everytime I read it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

#7 is one that shows how forgiving dogs are.

Especialy #10,so many don't go in with their fluffs on that last stop. I've held everyone of mine and a few that weren't mine...painful but I'd want them to be there for my last step.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

very beautiful:heart:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok that just made me cry! I love this little one so much just the thought of losing her brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

This made me cry into my coffee  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww this brought tears to my eyes .


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

This is beautiful. Thank you sharing. The last one is surely a tear jerker.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

This definitely made me go give Bailey a big hug! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

#10 made me cry too. life is so short, makes me want to go hug everyone I love


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this



Bailey&Me said:


> This definitely made me go give Bailey a big hug!


Same here - I hugged them tightly, showered them with kisses and told them that I LOVE them. 
Life with Snowy and Crystal is bright - I just love my two angels sooooooo much!! Will always give them the best they deserve in this life!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

That was very cool. Brought a tear to my eye. I miss Bacchus so much. 

Best regards, tony


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm crying too! :'(


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for posting.
I have read this before...but this time it made me cry too.


----------

